# Dwarf Blackberry Shrimp



## SAWALLACE (Dec 24, 2004)

Dwarf Blackberry Algae Eating Shrimp (Caridina spp.) Anyone keeping these?









From AZGardens.com: 
Size: 3/4" to 1" 
pH: versatile 
Temp: versatile 
Origin: Thailand

This is a relative of the Amano algae eating shrimp. Looks like a Dwarf Black Amano.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

I think that's probably AZ Aq. Garden's name for a Neocaridina denticulata sinensis (wild form).


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

All these names the stores/exporters/importers make up drive me crazy!


----------



## SAWALLACE (Dec 24, 2004)

Has anyone kept them, whatever they are?


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Sorry I have not had experience with this shrimp. Would be interesting to note whether the color remains consistent or changes with time/food. If you get some, please keep us updated on them!


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

I bought 5 of these and one stayed black, the others changed from black to brownish black. The sheen also diminished, not as


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

Will these interbreed with snowball?


----------



## musicdjm (Feb 21, 2009)

i have a couple of blackberry shrimp , but mine are more dark blue then black.. they are quite amazing little shrimp.. very active atleast in my tank.. of course there are 18 shrimp (a few different kinds) in the tank. but they do help with keeping the algae out..


----------



## praxis5624 (Apr 22, 2006)

I purchased shrimp from that company and had bad experiences with them and the catchy names they put on these shrimp to lure the unsuspecting. This species is a member of the Neocardinia family, and will interbreed with Red Cherry, Yellows, Snowballs, Blues and many others not named here.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

praxis5624 said:


> catchy names they put on these shrimp to lure the unsuspecting.


I dunno about AZgardens, but exporters and wholesalers are definitely doing this. A lfs owner around here did this- he ordered in tiger shrimp, they came in extremely well colored and he sold them as "Bengal" shrimp. Get it? Bengal tiger? There was a lot of confusion in my club about that. If it's new to the hobby via name, it may just be a regurgitation.

Hobbyists (yes, hobbyists and not wholesalers/exporters) sell coral fragments the same way. Since coral frags are basically clones of the mother colony (same genetics), these people buy coral, let it color up nicely, name it something cute, make tiny frags and sell it for 10xs the price they paid for their original colony. Sure, free market economy at work, but this shows you how people will take advantage of the name game. With coral they have "pedigreed" certain lines- funny thing is there are no papers to prove this, only word of mouth.

Be careful out there!


----------



## studdedsham (Oct 2, 2007)

Has anyone had good experiences with AZ gardens? I've only heard bad things.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I saw some at the LFS and they were all busy texting their BFFs.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

studdedsham said:


> Has anyone had good experiences with AZ gardens? I've only heard bad things.


same as you>>>heard only bad things


----------



## max23 (Mar 13, 2008)

me too, bad things


----------



## studdedsham (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a shame. They advertise such cheap prices.


----------



## jlo (Mar 26, 2009)

most of the "berries" are from around the same area, and they do cross breed, some of the black berry are so black it almost like its shrine, I was in HK last year and I saw some of the very dark blck berry, they look SO NICE. And the price does not cost much either


----------

